# My experience, from a gas guzzler perspective



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Had my car for one week.

[Insert all the usual "wow" here.]

What was different: I had to depart after a few days for a big annual gathering of Porsche 928 owners - the relatively obscure Porsche introduced in 1977 that had a big, front-mounted V-8, for which original owners had to pay a gas guzzler tax. I really wanted to drive the new Tesla, but was afraid the 928 owners would set it on fire. So, instead, I burned 50 gallons of gas driving my 928 to the event.

But most of the guys were fascinated, and they wished I had brought the Model 3. By the way, as I neared Dulles VA on the way down, I was passed by a Model 3 - first one I'd ever seen in the wild. And inside the main event venue - a detail shop - was a shiny new red Model 3! It's owner got the car without a reservation or even an order - off the lot. Grrrr.

I was asked many times "What do you think of your Tesla?" The best answer evolved to become "Remember when you got your first smartphone? That feeling that something significant had happened? It's just like that."


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Should have brought the 3.

At the EV week events, here in Atlanta, Porsche had their hybrids available for test drive. Didn't have the full electric, it was on west coast.
So yes, the EV is part of the future for Porsche.

Should have brought the 3. In a gathering of 928 owners, a 928 isn't special.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Quite right, and mine is especially ordinary among the 66. There were at least two 928s from Atlanta. 

One owner whispered to me about another, "Carl is looking into putting a Tesla drive unit into a 928, but it's a secret." I've been thinking about it, too: I can see how it might fit very nicely in the cavity where the gas tank and muffler normally reside. That owner put an LS in his car - a heresy. I've told him he might as well go all the way, go electric. The car is known as "Just Peachy", and could be renamed "Just Peach-E".


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

The Porsche Taycan will be nice. It will be expensive. It will have things that are a nod to tradition, probably - like a start button on the left. There's a nod to tradition on my Macan - a key-like thing on the left instead of a start button, which is dumb - not to mention that keyless ignition is an expensive option. It will not have a network of fast chargers, not for a while. Will it have over-the-air updates, and other Tesla-like things? I fear not - they'll want people visiting their dealerships. 

We'll see how it goes for Porsche and others playing catch-up to Tesla. My advice to them is to forget tradition.


----------

